# My Little Boy



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Aww what a touching story. I'm so sorry for your loss, but you sure gave him a great life while he was with you.

*hugs*


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

I'm very sorry...

*Pulls FehrGroundRanch into giant group hug*


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Oh Tiffany, I'm so glad that you told Decker's story. Sad as it is I'm happy you shared it with us. 
Even though it was for a short time, he really touched your heart and now he has touched ours.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

RWF-I'm glad that you enjoyed his story. I did give him the best life I knew how to do. Thanks for the hugs!

Brighteyes-Thanks for the support and the hugs!

Vida-It took me a long time to be able to write about it, but I'm glad that Decker was able to touch you. 

You guys are all great people!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Here are a few pictures of my guy. The first on was taken shortly after he cam home and the other two are of his summer as a yearling, the one summer he was fully healthy.


----------



## Kianne (Jan 10, 2009)

He's adorable. I'm so sorry...


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks so much, he was something else, that's for sure.


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss!  Story was very touching. 
He was gorgeous, though. 
*Huggles*


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Thank you! He will always be missed!


----------



## ridetolive (Apr 20, 2009)

aww im sorry he really was pretty
*hugs anmd a cookie*


----------

